# Lithium-Ionen-Akku- Wie richtig laden?



## atzenfreak99 (22. Januar 2013)

Habe habe jetzt seit langem mal wieder ein neues Smartphone bekommen. Ich möchte auch das es möglichst lange hält. Also wie behandle ich den Akku am besten, immer richtig leer machen und auf 100% wieder aufladen oder immer mal kurz zwischendurch laden laden. 

Ich hoffe ihr versteht mich und könnt mir da paar tips geben


Edit: 
Wenn ich das Handy am laden bin und ich aber trotzdem noch bei youtube bin wird der Akku immer so warm, ist das normal? Kann das den Akku schädigen?


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2013)

Das was da so heiß wird dürfte die Ladeelektronik sein. Bei meinem Evo war es gleich.


----------



## Stryke7 (22. Januar 2013)

Bei dem Stromverbrauch, den Smartphones heute haben, ist es normal dass der Akku oder die Prozessoren mal warm werden.  Das macht aber weiter nichts.

Sollte der Akku richtig heiß werden, ist die Ladeelektronik oder der Akku defekt.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (22. Januar 2013)

Hab mich nur gewundert ob das normal ist



Aber wie lade ich so einen Akku richtig?


----------



## watercooled (22. Januar 2013)

Wie du magst. Den aktuellen Akkus ist das egal.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (22. Januar 2013)

Ist das auch egal wenn der Akku schon voll ist er trotzdem mehrere Stunden noch am ladekabel hängt?


----------



## fubii (22. Januar 2013)

Also nur das komplette entladen solltest du vermeiden. Ich denke die Ladeelektronik wird soweit entwickelt sein, dass sie dann nicht mehr weiter lädt. Was hast du denn für ein Smartphone?


----------



## watercooled (23. Januar 2013)

Wie weit du entlädst ist Wurst.  Das Handy schaltet sich schon weit vor dee für den akku schädlichen grenze ab.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (23. Januar 2013)

Ich habe jetzt gerade das samsung Galaxy S3.


----------



## watercooled (23. Januar 2013)

Mach dir keine Gedanken. Auch zu langes Laden ist unmöglich.


----------



## KastenBier (23. Januar 2013)

Den Kapazitätsverlust wirst du nicht verzögern oder eher herbeiholen können. Egal wieviel Mühe du dir gibst. Der kommt mit seinem eigenen Tempo irgendwann von ganz allein. Erst unscheinbar, dann merklich


----------



## watercooled (23. Januar 2013)

Meist gefolgt von einem "Scheiz Handy!!"


----------



## atzenfreak99 (23. Januar 2013)

Dann kann ich anscheinend nichts falsch machen, mit dem laden.


----------



## watercooled (23. Januar 2013)

Was will man da falsch machen? Einen Fusionsgenerator hinhängen? Drehstrom reinblasen?


----------



## atzenfreak99 (23. Januar 2013)

Kann ja sein das der Akku schneller sein Kapazität verliert wenn man ihn immer nur kurz lädt oder oder.


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Januar 2013)

atzenfreak99 schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das der Akku schneller sein Kapazität verliert wenn man ihn immer nur kurz lädt oder oder.


 
Nein, seit man vor einigen Jahren auf Lithium umgestiegen ist,  sind derartige Probleme vorbei    Das einzige was einen Lithium-Akku verschleißen lässt ist geplante Obsoleszenz,  wie sie beispielsweise Apple durchführt.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (23. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, seit man vor einigen Jahren auf Lithium umgestiegen ist,  sind derartige Probleme vorbei    Das einzige was einen Lithium-Akku verschleißen lässt ist geplante Obsoleszenz,  wie sie beispielsweise Apple durchführt.



Was genau ist "Obsoleszenz"?


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Januar 2013)

atzenfreak99 schrieb:


> Was genau ist "Obsoleszenz"?


 
Verschleiß/Verfall. 

Apple (im besonderen,  aber vermutlich auch ein paar andere) haben bemerkt, dass es ja eigentlich garnicht so toll ist, wenn die geräte nun 10 Jahre oder länger halten    Schließlich sollen wir ja immer die allerneuesten iPhones/Pads/was-auch-immer  kaufen.

Also werden sie so ausgelegt, dass sie künstlich früher den Geist aufgeben.


Wenn du mal was wirklich trauriges ansehen möchtest:

Kaufen für die Müllhalde (ARTE/HD) - YouTube

Ein wirklich sehr guter Beitrag von ARTE zu dem Thema.


----------



## lipt00n (23. Januar 2013)

Mein Nexus S wird jetzt seit 2 Jahren den abartigsten, unregelmäßigsten und hässlichsten Ladezyklen dieses Planeten unterworfen und der Akku hält noch genauso "schlecht" wie am ersten Tag  Mach dir also keine Sorgen ,)


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Januar 2013)

Ja, zwei Jahre gibts auch Garantie    Aber ich wette mit dir, dass dein Nexus S  keine 5 Jahre alt wird


----------



## lipt00n (23. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ja, zwei Jahre gibts auch Garantie    Aber ich wette mit dir, dass dein Nexus S  keine 5 Jahre alt wird


 
So wie ich damit umgehe: sicherlich nicht


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Januar 2013)

lipt00n schrieb:


> So wie ich damit umgehe: sicherlich nicht


 
Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die ihre Smartphones nur mit Samthandschuhen anfassen.  Aber spätestens nach 3-4Jahren sortiert man doch meistens aus, weils total veraltet ist


----------



## atzenfreak99 (23. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Verschleiß/Verfall.
> 
> Apple (im besonderen,  aber vermutlich auch ein paar andere) haben bemerkt, dass es ja eigentlich garnicht so toll ist, wenn die geräte nun 10 Jahre oder länger halten    Schließlich sollen wir ja immer die allerneuesten iPhones/Pads/was-auch-immer  kaufen.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir jetzt den ganzen Film angeschaut, jetzt weiß ich so gut wie alles über das Wort. Ich finde es auch ziemlich traurig.


----------



## lipt00n (23. Januar 2013)

Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich gehöre auch zu den Leuten, die ihre Smartphones nur mit Samthandschuhen anfassen.  Aber spätestens nach 3-4Jahren sortiert man doch meistens aus, weils total veraltet ist



Ich wollte damit mehr das Gegenteil ausdrücken ,) Das fällt hier mal runter, dort auch, Schnee, ach egal, rauchen, drauf schlafen, in der Tasche und fett auf Party, fällt unter den Autositz fliegt ohne Hülle/Schutzfolie/whatever in der Manteltasche rum, Feuerzeug dabei, egal usw. usf.

Das einzige was ich ihm erspare, ist mein Schlüsselbund


----------



## Stryke7 (23. Januar 2013)

atzenfreak99 schrieb:


> Ich habe mir jetzt den ganzen Film angeschaut, jetzt weiß ich so gut wie alles über das Wort. Ich finde es auch ziemlich traurig.


 
Ich finde, dieser Beitrag muss einfach weiterverbreitet werden.  Das ist schon wirklich traurig das Thema,  aber auch sehr erleuchtend.  Es erklärt plötzlich einiges 

Und wenn man mal bewusst  drauf achtet, bekommt man manchmal schon das Gefühl paranoid zu sein.  Sehr viele technischen Geräte gehen unerwartet früh mit seltsamen Begründungen kaputt ...


----------



## Iceananas (23. Januar 2013)

atzenfreak99 schrieb:


> Kann ja sein das der Akku schneller sein Kapazität verliert wenn man ihn immer nur kurz lädt oder oder.


 
Das ist gerade die Stärke von Lithiumakkus, dass sie das abkönnen. Um genau zu sein mögen sie es sogar, immer wieder in kleinen Stücken ent- und geladen zu werden. Außer die ersten Ladezyklen, da soll man ja zweimal komplett voll- und entladen. Aber das hat nichts mit dem Lebensdauer zu tun, sondern hat einfach nur den Hintergrund, dass der Akku kalibriert werden muss. Auf dem Akku sitzt wie gesagt Elektronik, die den Akku vor Über- und Unterspannung schützt.


----------



## atzenfreak99 (24. Januar 2013)

Dann habe ich ja nichts falsch gemacht und dank euch werde ich auch nichts falsch machen.


----------



## watercooled (24. Januar 2013)

...weil man nichts falsch machen kann


----------

